# Visa for Professional w/o Degree



## yosithezet (Dec 19, 2010)

An MNC for whom I worked over a decade ago is interested in hiring me for a position in Singapore. The only thing left in order to get an offer is to assess the possibility of getting a visa. As the company is fairly large they have some folks in India looking into the visa issue as the Singapore office doesn't have dedicated HR due to the small size. These folks are taking a long time to get back to the hiring manager with answers.

I've read lots of the posts here and reviewed some of the visa options on the Singapore gov't websites and tried to go through the Self Assessment Test. It seems like it should be possible for me to get a visa and I guess a PR eventually but I'm finding it a bit confusing. Perhaps someone with some experience may have some insight to share.


US citizenship
I'll be employed by the local branch of a multinational
No degree, but I've been working in the IT industry for 16 years, currently director level

I'm looking for the quickest way to start working for this company as an employee of the Singaporean entity so any ideas with regards to temporary solutions which I can then convert to a multi-year work visa/PR later are also fine.

Are there agencies that assist with getting visa that make the process easier/faster?

Any and all suggestions and advice are welcome.


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

My 2 cents .. there are no perfect answers .. but ... 

Degree is a sort of a requirement for work pass here .. Ministry of Manpower Singapore has the info. .. but if you are coming as a director, based on pay scale, MOM doesn't dwell much into your qualification .. 

And the quickest way is to apply for the Work Pass / E-Pass, online, through the Singapore entity .. and then await the results .. turnaround for pass applicaiton is within 3 days to 3 weeks .. and if you are a US Citizen, it is not hard .. and .. it is not rocket science, if you have somebody in Singapore, from your company's office, with fair english .. to follow the process at EP Online .... you need the ROC and such info, so you can't do it .. you must get the Office to do it .. 

And there are no short-term visa. .. and working while on Social visa is illegal .. and when the EP processing is so fast, i wouldn't risk working here on a SVP .. 

And .. lastly .. there are no "AGENCIES" to handle your visa. .. unless you have a habit of spending money .. (you can pass that $ to me ..   )

Shalom ..  (If you are in Israel .. )


----------



## yosithezet (Dec 19, 2010)

Thanks *ecureilx* or should I say Toda.

I tried to adjust my from/in but don't seem to have the permission to do so yet.

I'll see what they can do. The challenge is that the local office is rather small so their HR is being handled out of India.


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

probably I should volunteer to help fix your pass .. haha

You need to post atleast 6 messages before you get PM faciltiy .. I think .. and also allows you to change ..


----------



## yosithezet (Dec 19, 2010)

Yeah, I noticed that in reading some of the other threads.


----------

